# "Roku" with DVR, does it exist?



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm looking for a Roku-like product that will DVR over-the-air signals and whatever additional programming it provides. Because of my lack of technology experience/knowledge and space issues, it really needs to be an all-in-one type deal that's pretty intuitive. I've looked at the Simple.TV thing, but I don't want to watch it on my computer (nor do I want to hook one up to the setup, I'd like to watch it on the TV and still be able to use our one and only laptop simultaneously). However, the simple.TV thing is definitely in my budget if there's a way around it downloading to the computer.

Does such a thing exist? I've tried searching, but I'm just not really sure exactly what I'm looking for, and there seems to be a lot of options that are thisclose to what I want.....but it's all very confusing. Plus it sounds like a lot of the options are going to cost so much that it would almost be cheaper to just pay for cable for a couple of years (which seems to be all the longer the components last for the non-cable DVR's last anyway based on their reviews).


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I can't decipher your post, and I have a Roku, a DVR, and a computer.

Roku is a streaming media device. You can't record anything with it. You can't watch broadcast television with it.

DVR choices include Tivo and whatever your broadcast provider offers (cable, sattelite). Neither have anything to do with a Roku device.

What programs do you want to watch?
From what channels or sources?
What do you want to record?
Where do you want to watch the recordings?
What are the inputs / outputs of your TV and your computer?


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> I can't decipher your post, and I have a Roku, a DVR, and a computer.
> 
> Roku is a streaming media device. You can't record anything with it. You can't watch broadcast television with it.
> 
> ...


I was hoping that there was an option of Roku that had a DVR in it. Apparently not. But if there's something similar that does have a DVR (without a subscription fee--or at least the option of skipping it for all but the more "premier" setups) I'd be interested.

We don't want Tivo because we don't want a subscription fee, same for cable--we're not looking to have to pay a monthly fee just to watch TV.

I don't have any specific programs, but we really like shows such as "how it's made". Educational type stuff about space, animals, etc. Again, no specific channels though, because we're not familiar enough with the channels available.

As for recording, I'd like to record It's Sew Easy and Cook's Country, both of which come on while we're at the table eating lunch (usually)--we're old fashioned and don't believe in watching TV while we eat. We prefer to use that time to visit.

I want to watch the recordings on my TV. I hate watching things on the computer because it's much smaller and often the quality is distorted.

My TV has a hookup for the computer, a couple of R/W/Y connectors, co-ax....probably more stuff, but I can't get to the back of it without help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The Roku is a streaming device. You select what you want to watch when you want to watch it. A DVR doesn't make sense.

It sounds like you want a DVR for your current cable subscription. You can get that from your provider. 

Other than that, I don't know what you're looking for.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

We don't have cable, just whatever comes in OTA (over-the-air), so there's no provider to get a DVR from. We have an antenna in the attic that picks up the signals, a box on our TV that converts them so that our TV can read them. That's it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The only DVR I'm aware of for OTA is Tivo. 

Throwing the Roku into the conversation only confuses the situation since it has absolutely nothing at all to do with OTA programming or recording in any way. It's an entirely separate media streaming device with its own set of channels.


----------

